# Ibiblio está lenta...

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Tenho reparado que a minha ligação com a ibiblio tem andado um pouco lenta, na ordem dos 6 a 20 KB\s, apartir da universidade.

Serei só eu a verificar isso, ou é geral? Será apenas da FCCN?

Digam-me qualquer coisa, sff.

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

Hrrr no irc tenho visto people de todo o mundo com o mesmo problema.....

Quando se tem um problema é sempre bom sabermos que naosomos os unicos.....

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, aqui também está bem lenta. Na ordem dos 15k/s a 25k/s. Muito abaixo do que eu costumava ter como taxa anteriormente ...

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ou seja... vai levar mais tempo a fazer o mirror.

Obrigado,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## darktux

Quem sabe não está lento por estarem a criar um mirror?   :Wink: 

'Tou só a brincar claro   :Cool: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Provavelmente vários, pois só estou a puxar 10KB\s a maioria do tempo.

Por vezes lá sobe para os 40KB\s, mas é raro.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Existe um outro tópico sobre o assunto...

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

